# Парочка вопрос о portage и ebuild

## SergMarkov

Портировал на слаку portage, eix и layman (зачем и почему вопрос долгий, и не о нем речь), все работает так как надо (естественно не в полной мере как в генте, но в мере достаточной для того, что от них требуется)

Но есть два затыка:

Первый - если в ебилде есть eautoreconf, то происходит такая лажа

```
 *Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/app-backup/boxbackup-0.10/work/boxbackup-0.10' ...

* ERROR: app-backup/boxbackup-0.10 failed (unpack phase):

* Cannot find the latest automake! Tried 1.11.1:1.11* 

* Call stack:* ebuild.sh, line 93: Called src_unpack

* environment, line 2791: Called eautoreconf

* environment, line 723: Called eaclocal

* environment, line 626: Called autotools_run_tool '--at-m4flags' 'aclocal'

* environment, line 472: Called autotools_env_setup

* environment, line 433: Called die

* The specific snippet of code:

* [[ ${WANT_AUTOMAKE} == «latest» ]] && die «Cannot find the latest automake! Tried ${_LATEST_AUTOMAKE}»;

```

при том что automake именно этой версии.

Второй - не собираются никакие питоньи пакеты (стараюсь вообще не использовать прог на нем, но порой приходится).

Ругается вот как

```

* '/usr/bin/python' is not valid symlink.

* Use `eselect python set ${python_interpreter}` to fix this problem.

* ERROR: app-editors/editra-0.7.12 failed (compile phase):

* '/usr/bin/python' is not valid symlink

* 

* Call stack:

* ebuild.sh, line 93: Called src_compile

* environment, line 4951: Called distutils_src_compile '--no-clean'

* environment, line 1093: Called python_execute_function 'distutils_building' '--no-clean'

* environment, line 3263: Called _python_calculate_PYTHON_ABIS

* environment, line 424: Called _python_initial_sanity_checks

* environment, line 765: Called die

* The specific snippet of code:

* die «'${EPREFIX}/usr/bin/python' is not valid symlink»;

```

eselect python никакого эффекта не дает

Извечные вопросы «чего ему надо» и «что делать»? Причем если второй вопрос, с питоньими пакетами, вообще то говоря не так принципиален,  можно взять скачанный архив и создать пакет для слаки, то первый, с eautoreconf,  важен, так как терять патчи как то не хочется.

Насколько понял ebuild ** что то где то проверяет помимо линка, но что и где непонятно.

----------

## burik666

Тут об этом писали. http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/autofailure.xml#doc_chap3_sect2

/usr/bin/python должен быть symlink на python-wrapper

----------

## SergMarkov

 *burik666 wrote:*   

> Тут об этом писали. http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/autofailure.xml#doc_chap3_sect2
> 
> /usr/bin/python должен быть symlink на python-wrapper

 

Не получается, к сожалению, даже после eselect python set python2.7 и линка на враппер.

Можно как то обойти, подправив /usr/portage/eclass/python.eclass ?

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *SergMarkov wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  *Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/app-backup/boxbackup-0.10/work/boxbackup-0.10' ...
> 
> ...

 

Подозреваю затык на этапе 

```
ROOT=/ has_version "=sys-devel/automake-${pv}*"
```

Если хочешь костыль - вставь в /etc/portage/profile/package.provided соответствующий пакет

Или automake у тебя тоже стоит через portage?

----------

## SergMarkov

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Подозреваю затык на этапе 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

да там проблема именно так и решилась, пересборкой automake из портежа. Но хоть ты тресни  :Smile: , не пойму чем они отличаются, пакет из портежа отличается от пакета из слаки только отсутствием папочки /usr/share/aclocal

C питоном глухо, как не старался. Можно попробовать сделать совсем уж грязный хак с правкой /usr/portage/eclass/python*.eclass

----------

